# Fokus markierung entfernen



## bullrin (13. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm mit mehreren Buttons. Wird ein Button angeglickt bekommt man so einen gepunktenten Rahmen darum. Ich denke das ist der Fokus. Da ich das optisch nicht so toll finde würde ich das ganze gerne deaktivieren. SetFocusable ist leider keine Lösung, da dann meine Key Listener auf den Buttons nicht mehr funktionieren zu scheinen.

Der Fokus kann gerne da bleiben, nur eben nicht sichtbar.
Das ganze müsste auch bei einer Tabbed Pane funktionieren. Klickt man auf einen Tab hat das Register den Fokus.


Grüße


----------



## Voltaire81 (13. Mrz 2012)

Klingt ganz danach als wäre die Button-Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
setFocusPainted(false);
```
 dafür ganz gut zu gebrauchen


----------



## bullrin (15. Mrz 2012)

danke, habe ich wohl übersehen :-/

Aber bei der TabbedPane geht das nicht. Gibt es dafür auch eine Möglichkeit?


----------

